
Ask HN: People who had built Lead System, what was your experience like? - bl00djack
What was your journey like? Please share your tips, Dos and Don&#x27;ts in building the Lead Management System.
======
gary__
May I ask, why are you building one? Are you solving someone's problem? Is
this just a random idea for a startup?

~~~
bl00djack
Solving someone's problem

